# wow!



## TheFarmersWife (3 September 2012)

Other than having a couple of kids with cerebral palsy ride in lessons my kids have attended, I've never had anything to do with para-equestrian. 
Until today. I was fortunate enough to get tickets to the grade II freestyle dressage. It was brilliant. Not only were all the 'game makers' on route to Greenwich Park great fun and helpful, the setting was beautiful. 
But that all paled into comparison when I watched these wonderful people and their amazing animals. The fact that Natasha Baker won with a score of 82 (being the highest score EVER attained at that level) made it even more amazing. That beautiful 22 year-old girl who struggles to walk, yet aboard her horse makes it looks like it's dancing effortlessly. I'm not ashamed to say that when she rose from her mobility scooter to collect her Gold medal and stand and sing the national anthem, I (and many others) was in tears. 
I am bung-full of pride and admiration. Well done Natasha & Team GB. Xxx


----------



## Daffodil (3 September 2012)

Couldn't agree more.    Amazing


----------



## Rowreach (3 September 2012)

Absolutely lovely to watch


----------



## stimpy (3 September 2012)

I couldn't agree more.  I too was there and I too was choked (and I'm not often moved to tears).  

We live in a world full of hyperbole and overstatement but these people, and their horses, are genuinely inspirational.


----------



## HBM1 (3 September 2012)

on Channel four this morning they had an interview with her with Katie Price.  She went down to Katie's place and was riding her horse around and then Katie asked if she wanted to ride Summer.  Natasha just got on her and rode her beautifully, even though Summer would not have been used to such aides before.  She is an amazing rider.


----------

